# Haircut a "go" or "no go" according to dress regs?



## Bzzliteyr (17 Jan 2007)

Okay, so I got a haircut this weekend and this is what it looks like.  For the last two days all I have heard from people here at work is "Mitaine artique!!" (I'll let you figure out the interpretation).  I have been getting my haircut pretty much the same way for the last 10 years or so (in Gagetown).  I am now on a different base and have been approached by someone of high rank (RSM) about my hair not being by the book.  I knew it would come up and my defence was that it is by the book. What is your opinion?

The Book is the CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS A-AD-265-000/AG-001, dated 2002-10-04 (mod 1.) 

Hair on the head shall be neatly groomed and conservatively styled. The length, bulk or style of hair shall not detract from a positive military appearance or preclude the proper wear of military headdress. (Bulk is the distance that the mass of hair extends from the skin, when groomed, as opposed to the length of hair.) In particular, style and colour shall not present a bizarre, exaggerated, or unusual appearance. Unusual colours, such as green, bright red, orange, purple, etc., are not permitted. Hair must be secured or styled back to reveal the face, and any accessories used to secure or control hair styles shall be as unobtrusive as possible. Hair ornaments shall not be worn, except women’s conservative barrettes which blend with thehair colour. Shaving of all of the hair on the head is permitted. The personal manner of wearing hair within these general style limits, including moustaches, beards and braids, shall be modified to the degree necessary to accommodate operational or occupational equipment, such as gas, oxygen and scuba masks, hard, combat and flying helmets, etc., where a member’s safety or mission is put in jeopardy.

The following additional details apply to specific groups to accord with religious and spiritual practices and public perceptions of a disciplined force:
a. Men (see Figure 2-2-1). 
Hair shall be tapertrimmed at the back, sides, and above the ears to blend with the hair-style; be no more than 15 cm (6 in.) in length and sufficiently short that, when the hair is groomed and headdress is removed, no hair shall touch the ears or fall below the top of the eyebrows; *be no more than 4 cm (1-1/2 in.) in bulk at the top of the head*, gradually decreasing to *blend with the taper-trimmed sides and back*; and be kept free from the neck to a distance of 2.5 cm (1 in.) above the shirt collar. Taper trimmed square back styles and shaving of all the hair on the head are permitted.

Picture:


----------



## gaspasser (17 Jan 2007)

You got jacked for that!!??
That's a high and tight usually seen on US Marine types, but becoming more common on Cdn troops, especially those deployed.  Locally seen here on most AF types too, go figure that one??!!  IMHO, depending on the individual, that haircut looks very good and military.  
 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (17 Jan 2007)

I see no problem. I usally get the high and tigth.


 ;D


----------



## Haggis (17 Jan 2007)

Looks an awful lot like my haircut (with less grey).


----------



## NCRCrow (17 Jan 2007)

In the Navy you would be a GOD!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jan 2007)

Lots of NCOs here with the same type.


----------



## medaid (17 Jan 2007)

hehehe the infamous JARHEAD  ;D Mine's the same way


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Jan 2007)

My question should have been, according to the Dress regulations is this haircut against them?

Just cause "everybody's doing it" doesn't mean it's right!


----------



## navymich (17 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> ...*be no more than 4 cm (1-1/2 in.) in bulk at the top of the head*, gradually decreasing to *blend with the taper-trimmed sides and back*; and be kept free from the neck to a distance of 2.5 cm (1 in.) above the shirt collar. Taper trimmed square back styles and shaving of all the hair on the head are permitted.



Bzz, the only thing I would question is the same thing that you must be questioning yourself, since you put it in bold in your original post: the part about gradually decreasing.  In essence, wouldn't the cut that you have be more of a definite, or abrupt decrease, from one length to the next?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Jan 2007)

It does taper downward.. but I suppose that could the part that is debatable.  I do find that my top is a little higher trimmed than it could be.. does this picture give you more to work with?

Yes, I am hideous and tired.. it is NOT a good picture..


----------



## Haggis (17 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Yes, I am hideous and tired.. it is NOT a good picture..



You really should limit your consumption of RedBull. ;D

That being said, if you were one of mine, you'd be good to go with a haircut like that.  It is tapered, neat and presents a spit-and-polish image.

How did the RSM's hair look?


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 Jan 2007)

If I wasnt loosing my hear...I woud defenitly have a haircut like this...

I always liked it


----------



## nsmedicman (17 Jan 2007)

Geez....I feel like a HIPPIE!!  ;D

I'd better go get a haircut.....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> My question should have been, according to the Dress regulations is this haircut against them?
> 
> Just cause "everybody's doing it" doesn't mean it's right!



I think the book is pretty clear.  What is not so clear is different people's interpretation off what it says.  I myself was told the same thing once by the HQ Sgt-Major, when I had mine high and tight.  The next Sgt-Major?

Never said a word.

Different RSM/CSMs, etc interpret the wording as per their idea of what it is, it would seem to me.


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Jan 2007)

One RSM I had made it clear. No Marine Style cuts.


----------



## Trinity (17 Jan 2007)

I had a similar problem.

While at CFMS in Borden a Sgt jacked me up three days in a
row for haircuts.  I went back the the base barber 2 times to
"fix it".  During the third time I was being jacked up my Sgt
said... "this isn't regulation.  I'd love to meet your barber"

My response. "Funny you say that Sgt, the barber said he
wants you to come in and see him"

After that...  my haircut was fine.


Best person to ask if its legal or not... *Base Barber.  *

He saved my butt.


----------



## BernDawg (17 Jan 2007)

Just like mine, cept I'm shorter on top.  Never had a problem either here in Cold Lake, on course in Gagetown or in my old unit, 2 VP in the Peg.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I see no problem. I usally get the high and tigth.
> 
> 
> ;D




Yeah, I remember seeing the sun reflect off of it  ;D BTW hows Reg Force treating you ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2007)

To me it would be a "go" mine usually looks like that in the summer. But as stated before each RSM/CSM/SSM would interpret the regs differently.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jan 2007)

I voted grey area, as I have seen different RSMs/CSMs/SSMs etc have a different opinion of what the wording means.  

Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Boxkicker (17 Jan 2007)

That is my normal summer cut. I have never been jacked up for that in 21 years.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jan 2007)

Boxkicker said:
			
		

> That is my normal summer cut. I have never been jacked up for that in 21 years.



You never had his current RSM either!!  >


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2007)

There is really only 2 votes that count - the RSM and the Presiding Officer.  If your hair still looks like the picture you had better hope you don't happen to see both of them soon.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Jan 2007)

Well, I got my verbal warning.. confirmed it with my WO that I didn't need to go out and shave my whole head or anything.. just keep it safe next time.

I wonder how many people around here are probably more "in the wrong" for too long hair on top than my "illegal" cut?  Oh well.. c'est la vie a ValCartier!!! Back to work!


----------



## TN2IC (17 Jan 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Yeah, I remember seeing the sun reflect off of it  ;D BTW hows Reg Force treating you ?



Reg Force? I got hair now bud... high n tight for me. No more teaching, marching NCO deal for me. I am loving it.   



I remember once in Gagetown, I had this MCpl from the Galloping Hussars jack me up for the Marine hair cut. I told him I thought we has mad because he has the opposite hair cut... balding horse shoe... Boys did he ever shut up.

 ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 Jan 2007)

Im due for a hair cut...

 :


----------



## TN2IC (17 Jan 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Im due for a hair cut...
> 
> :




I like perms and highlites...


----------



## armyvern (17 Jan 2007)

Thought that this link would provide for some interest.

I seem to recall a couple of years ago getting official word down in writing regarding the 'unacceptability" of marine style cuts. I'll see if I can pull it from my archives tomorrow at work.

http://www.cfsj.forces.gc.ca/ilqrl/engraph/join/anxf_e.asp


----------



## NCRCrow (17 Jan 2007)

Ref: http://www.cfsj.forces.gc.ca/ilqrl/engraph/join/anxf_e.asp

What's an "Artic mitt" ? LOL

Pretty bad when a leadership school website that stresses excellence and the "highest standard cannot use spell check, unless Artic is a word!


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people around here are probably more "in the wrong" for too long hair on top than my "illegal" cut?  Oh well.. c'est la vie a ValCartier!!! Back to work!



Don't forget about the burns, too  >


----------



## Lerch (17 Jan 2007)

Good thing I found this thread today...reminded me to cut my hair.

No1 on the top...
Does anyone else shave their 'burns off?


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jan 2007)

Well, I'm glad that I get my hair cut in the "military style"  ;D  So, if it is already short when you arrive at BMQ, do you have to get it cut or what?


----------



## North Star (17 Jan 2007)

I was always told to never have my hair cut shorter than a 2 1/2 by my Sgts Major. However, as I'm an officer I think I'm expected to have hair or something to that effect.

As with all these issues, I always defer to the RSM.


----------



## Lerch (17 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> If you are coming here to St-Jean...yes.


..how so? Wax your scalp so that you're then bald?


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2007)

Lerch said:
			
		

> Good thing I found this thread today...reminded me to cut my hair.
> No1 on the top...
> Does anyone else shave their 'burns off?



I cut my hair every morning when I shave - facial, side burns and the rest of it, too.  Same style everyday - high and gone.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jan 2007)

Lerch said:
			
		

> ..how so? Wax your scalp so that you're then bald?


Thats what I thought


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Jan 2007)

Lerch said:
			
		

> Does anyone else shave their 'burns off?



I know a lot of guys that keep theirs, and push the boundaries of the book, but I don't much like 'em.

Course, with a 0 on the sides and back, keeping burns would look real weird.



			
				Lerch said:
			
		

> ..how so? Wax your scalp so that you're then bald?



When I did my BMQ, even if your hair was the perfect example of the book, you went to the base barber...even if he didn't cut anything, you paid him.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Jan 2007)

I followed that link.. seems to apply to the recruit school, for students.. I am not a recruit, nor am I at a school.  For that matter, I just came from a school where for ten years my haircut was fine.

I understand this one might be a little less tapered than it normally is, guess the barber was having an off day and I didn't notice.. until sunday when the gel was out!!!


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2007)

IIRC correctly the CF Dress amendments brought out by the CF Dress Committee chaired by CF CWO states:

Men: Hair shall taper-trimmed at the back. Style and colour shall not present a *bizarre, exaggerated, or unusual appearance*. Sideburns shall not extend below a line horizontally bisecting the ear. Moustaches shall be kept neatly trimmed.

Women: Hair shall not extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar. Braid, if worn, shall be styled conservatively and tied tightly. 

The bold, underlining of the words are mine.  These adjectives permit each RSM to define a standard for their soldiers.  At a Unit, Base or HQ where the RSM looks great with a Marine-style haircut, then it becomes the standard.  If he does not then it could be seen as unusual or bizarre.  The interpretation of dress regulations should be left to the chain of command and not the individual.  

This policy in its many previous forms has been challenged via the CF Grievance Board and the Cdn Human Rights Tribunal.  The result of these challenges is the carefully chosen adjectives stated above for both Men and Women.


----------



## geo (17 Jan 2007)

Hmm... I french they refer to the marine "high & tight" flat top as the "coupe mitaine"
A "mitten cut" reminiscent of the fuzzy patch on your arctic mitts ... and not much else.

Remember that at that time, it was illegal to shave your head and people were charged for having inflicted on themselves an "self inflicted wound".... really.

So the fella who wrote up Vern's reference is undoubtedly french OR interpreting his french superior's instruction .... to the letter.

In time, hair regulations will mellow and the flat top "high and tight" will get the official Okie dokie.... till then - patience


----------



## jerv41 (17 Jan 2007)

ive got a high n tight haircut......You hair looks too long tho on top.....heres a pic of mine....they dont bother me for it......i keep mine short on top..........the sides are cut with the trimmer with no clip...the top is cut with a 9 millimetter clip.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jan 2007)

See, that is a distinctive line if there is any question to it. Very pronounced. I could see issues with that...mine is a little blurrier.  I like yours though I myself would never try to get away with that..


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Remember that at that time, it was illegal to shave your head and people were charged for having inflicted on themselves an "self inflicted wound".... really.



The self-inflected wound part was only if your head became sunburned.  Which was pretty rare while in uniform, you have always been more likely to get a farmer's or a 'down a pint' facial burn.

I hate to break it to you jerv41 but your haircut could easily be interpreted as bizarre as it does not have a taper.


----------



## armyvern (18 Jan 2007)

OK guys,

I will pull the applicable reg (updates) today and post.

I know that it also mentions gradually tapered...and it is debateable as to whether or not the marine cut is 'gradually tapered.' Some say yes, some say no.

But in both pics on this thread there is a very distinct exaggeration in that tapering. You can argue it's tapered (it is) and your RSM can argue that it's exaggerated because it's not a gradual tapering. He'd be right too.

Seeing as how the RSMs are the ones who get to enforce dress standards, I think I'd be listening to what he had to say. So if there is a little bit of interpretation to be had with a reg, guess who gets to make it in this case? The CO & the RSM. That's the way it is.


Oh and for the females, the regs state that the hair (when not tied back) can not hang below the bottom edge of the shirt collar.

******When it is tied back in a braid, the braid can not  extend below the top of the armpit.****** 
Why the heck does I see chicks walking around with braids half way down their backs??? This is obviously is clear contravention of the Dress Regs.

So know you know my pet peeve, for the non-existant day that I become an RSM!!  >


----------



## gaspasser (18 Jan 2007)

And then Vern you can come back here and push the reg about the braid "not below the level of the armpit". Many females on this AF base have it way lower than that and get away with it.  There's is one here in my unit where it comes halfway down her back and she plays with heavy eqiupment !!!  It drives me batty that some people do and will push the envelop and get away with it, and some others seem to "step into it" just by turning a corner on our way out of the barber shop.
In this instance I can easily say..."here's yur sign!!"   
 ???


----------



## armyvern (18 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> And then Vern you can come back here and push the reg about the braid "not below the level of the armpit". Many females on this AF base have it way lower than that and get away with it.  There's is one here in my unit where it comes halfway down her back and she plays with heavy eqiupment !!!  It drives me batty that some people do and will push the envelop and get away with it, and some others seem to "step into it" just by turning a corner on our way out of the barber shop.
> In this instance I can easily say..."here's yur sign!!"
> ???



The braid IS my pet peeve; see my below post. The Regs on this one are clear. Lack of enforcement of those Dress Regs IS the problem in this case, not the interpretation of them.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jan 2007)

Librarian.. the quote I put up is the last reference to male haircuts out there out of the three mods that are online (search DIN for CFP 265).  Mods 2 and 3 make reference to sikh and female hair regs and show pictures of cornrows that are permitted now.  I taught DP1.. I had to pull them out often!!


----------



## geo (18 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Mods 2 and 3 make reference to sikh and female hair regs and show pictures of cornrows that are permitted now.  I taught DP1.. I had to pull them out often!!


You were picking at someone's cornrows?
Buzz!


----------



## geo (18 Jan 2007)

Then there's the issue of beards.
Navy types are allowed to have beards (tradition)
Pioneers were allowed to have beards (tradition)
Sikhs are allowed to have beards (religious accomodation)

All of a sudden, I had a fella of the Muslim faith come to see me about wearing a beard.... just about 1 week before the CF came out with it's publication on the various religions in Canada.  

Spoke to a couple of clean shaven muslim members in the unit (Capt, Lt & Sgt) about the beard thing.  They tell me that there is nowhere in the Koran that says a beard is a must.  When I ask about those that do wear em - they all refered to them as "the crazies".  Digging a little further, I find out that, in part, it is something that separates the Shiites from the Sunnits.

Shoulda seen the fellas face when I told him that, at least for the short term, it was either a transfer to the Navy OR a clean shaven face while we cleared up the issue with our higher means.

(BTW - he showed up clean shaven the very next AM - happy that someone had, at the very least listened to him)


----------



## armyvern (18 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Librarian.. the quote I put up is the last reference to male haircuts out there out of the three mods that are online (search DIN for CFP 265).  Mods 2 and 3 make reference to sikh and female hair regs and show pictures of cornrows that are permitted now.  I taught DP1.. I had to pull them out often!!



Well, the first one up on the DIN link is highly accurate... :
Check out chapter 2, para23a; we Reg Force people get paid CUA once per month via our pay accounts!!

The regs on the female and Sikh haircuts have been out for a few years now.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> And then Vern you can come back here and push the reg about the braid "not below the level of the armpit". *Many females on this AF base have it way lower than that and get away with it.  There's is one here in my unit where it comes halfway down her back and she plays with heavy eqiupment !!!*  It drives me batty that some people do and will push the envelop and get away with it, and some others seem to "step into it" just by turning a corner on our way out of the barber shop.
> In this instance I can easily say..."here's yur sign!!"
> ???



That's a big no no. I know that at CFSME during inclearnces the females are told that braids are allowed but during the course they are not to have it braided.


----------



## BitterAndTwisted (18 Jan 2007)

I dont see a problem with that haircut looks very professional its tapered and the sideburns are to regs. sounds like your RSM has a bug up his ass


----------



## BernDawg (18 Jan 2007)

Check out chapter 2, para23a; we Reg Force people get paid CUA once per month via our pay accounts!!

Not any more.  I thought that has been replaced with yearly points to "spend" at logistikorp.

  That's one of the reasons I'm happy I figured out how to cut it myself and have been doing so for about 10 yrs now.


----------



## gaspasser (18 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> The braid IS my pet peeve; see my below post. The Regs on this one are clear. Lack of enforcement of those Dress Regs IS the problem in this case, not the interpretation of them.



Oh I forgot to mention that she is aboriginal.  Or at least appears to be.  I'm amzed that one of her supervisors did jump on her hair being so long around heavy equipment and things that spin.
I once worked with a rather tall and obviously "white" member who also had long hair in a braid.  He is 1/8th aboriginal and also worked with things that spin.  Tempting fate, I say.
 ???


----------



## BernDawg (18 Jan 2007)

Ya I've seen that guy walking around.  Maybe it would be a bit more believable if he wasn't blond to boot!


----------



## Franko (18 Jan 2007)

Bzzzz.....you're haircut looks fine.

I'd safely say that about 1/3 of the Regiment has the exact same one, mind you they are a bit more gradual on the fade.

Safe bet though.....go with your RSM's take on it. He is the authority in your Regiment.

My 0.02 duram worth

Regards


----------



## gaspasser (18 Jan 2007)

Yup, we're talking about the same guy alright.  Still say he's tempting fate with his hair that long.  Can't understand why his supervisors haven't said anything to the contrary.  
I know I and some others push it a bit over at where I work, but we work outside daily and the little bit extra length adds to the insulation factor.  Then again, the bosses usually leave us alone and don't bug us.  There is still the military decorum but it's a little bent right now.
Cheers,


----------



## armyvern (18 Jan 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Check out chapter 2, para23a; we Reg Force people get paid CUA once per month via our pay accounts!!
> 
> Not any more.  I thought that has been replaced with yearly points to "spend" at logistikorp.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm happy I figured out how to cut it myself and have been doing so for about 10 yrs now.



Really? D'oh.

Go back to my post you quoted and read it again....after you've read the quoted post from Bzzz in my response!!

Bzz stated that the DIN Dress Regs were up to date...and then I responded...

Read the whole thing, maybe it'll all make sense for you then.


----------



## BernDawg (18 Jan 2007)

Yup I caught myself just after you posted.  I certainly am SMRT today.  Sorry bout that.

Must be all the ration water I used to drink.


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 Jan 2007)

Here's my haircut, is this legal?  









Max


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Here's my haircut, is this legal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, now go start jumping up and down on the CDS's couch!!


----------



## mysteriousmind (18 Jan 2007)

hum..not sure...is mine all right...

Supersonic gave me a good cue to check out.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jan 2007)

Perhaps I shall put up a pic of my hair when it's cut later tonight. Get ready  :-*


----------



## Marauder (18 Jan 2007)

Buzz, just get the Bic out, brudda. Unless you have an ugly bump (ala moi) on le pate, you look like you should be fine with "the Telly Sevalas". Then your RSM can get back to worrying about important things, like if your boots require an eigth or ninth coat of polish.  Either that or just shadow some real shitbird that could *actually* use some sorting out. Make you look like you're rolling sevens all day.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jan 2007)

Sitrep:  Guess what hand sign I saw the RSM doing to me this afternoon (though I was told by my SSM I could just grow it out)??  The international hand sign for "GET RID OF YOUR FREAKING HAIR..BY TOMORROW"  (loosely translated from the french hand sign and lip reading).

Result, taken in civvies at my dad's house two hours later in Montreal:


----------



## armyvern (18 Jan 2007)

Well I guess, then, that we can consider your RSMs interpretation of the Dress Regs....enforced!!

Ahhh, no worries, the new one looks good on you too!!


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jan 2007)

Mine is not cut that close, nice though


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Jan 2007)

If your RSM thinks that looks better militarilly than a nice high tight haircut than he's a moron......


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jan 2007)

So I look like a burnt out crack fiend now.. it'll go well with our piss tests tomorrow morning for TF 0307... Muahahaha


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> So I look like a burnt out crack fiend now.. it'll go well with our piss tests tomorrow morning for TF 0307... Muahahaha



I was thinking more hollywood...






dileas

tess


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jan 2007)

I was going to try and fight the system and take a charge.. but they said the fine could run all the way up to....one meeeellion dollars...

Hollywood here I come!!!


----------



## BitterAndTwisted (18 Jan 2007)

now they will accuse you of being a skinhead lol


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Jan 2007)

So let's summarize- The answer was "no go", with the RSM having the most important vote and you are going to change your screen name to "Buzzed Like My Head".

Perhaps your RSM saw your picture on-line in this topic and decided to make an example of you?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Jan 2007)

He had already seen me at work.. so nothing new seeing my picture here.  I was not going against his orders, I merely posted on here asking what people opinions were.  As you stated yourself Gunner98, there is some stuff left up to interpretation, and it's that part that I lost out to.

My hair is now in accordance with regulations and I have no worries about presenting myself to work tomorrow.  If I keep it this way, I can ensure that I will remain out of trouble.


----------



## Lerch (19 Jan 2007)

;D Only if you're walking down the flightline with 80's rock blaring over the speakers.


----------



## NCRCrow (19 Jan 2007)

I have been on leave since the 17 Dec 06.


----------



## time expired (19 Jan 2007)

BZZLITEYR
               Take the charge buddy and redress the results if I goes against you an keep on doing
it until you reach someone with some intelligence.there is nothing wrong with your haircut and
I believe your SSM is just playing power games with you.do you have other issues with him?.
                I fought the hair  battle in the 70s on behalf of my troopies and know a lot of these 
power trippers will back down if they find you are willing to stand up and be counted.
               At the very least you will learn a little about Mil.Law.
                                                Regards


----------



## Trooper Hale (19 Jan 2007)

Whats wrong with Short back and sides? I'm not a fan of the high and tight in the slightest. Makes you look like your in the army or something  :
My theory is that if mum likes it, the big boss will like it. Thus, short back and sides, i dont look like a Yank and i can go out on the weekend without getting pointed at by attractive females who think i'm a tool. I live on the other side of the world though, i suppose things are different here. Your Marine cut didnt look at all tapered, you cant shave the sides and leave the top. Theres got to be a bit all over. RBD has a good army cut. Stick up a snap Frank, give us a sqiz! CARN! Bit on the top but still enough on the sides to be cool.
I just really dont like the high and tight


----------



## Kunu (19 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> In time, hair regulations will mellow and the flat top "high and tight" will get the official Okie dokie.... till then - patience



So I take this to mean that some people have attempted to modernize this area of the dress regs and it's in the pipeline?

Yup, I'm also a big fan of the high and tight, and have a similar, albeit less dramatic story than our friend BZZLITEYR.


----------



## geo (19 Jan 2007)

Kilo Mike said:
			
		

> So I take this to mean that some people have attempted to modernize this area of the dress regs and it's in the pipeline?


Are there people who like the high and tight.... obviously.  Given enough time, some of the junior leaders who do will go up in rank and, with some luck, troops will be allowed to do the Mitten cut.......


----------



## Marauder (20 Jan 2007)

In the mean time, some "leadership" will prefer their troops look like skinheads than US Rangers/Marines. That'll show those Soviets when they finally get with the program and cross the Fulda Gap.... Let's all take a moment of silence for common sense now.

Buzz, looking good bro.  All you need now is a MiniBuzz and the look is complete.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Jan 2007)

I don't even like that "mitaine arctique" term.. the one I grew to know it as was "ranger cut".. makes it sound nice and professional.


----------



## Shamrock (20 Jan 2007)

Marauder said:
			
		

> All you need now is a MiniBuzz and the look is complete.



We do not want to hear about MiniBuzz.


----------



## Kunu (20 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I don't even like that "mitaine arctique" term.. the one I grew to know it as was "ranger cut".. makes it sound nice and professional.



Is "high and tight" really that unknown!?  I mean almost every Marine in every Hollywood flick, recruiting ad, newspaper shot, you name it, has one of these cuts.  I'd at least think people would have started associating it with them instead of the arctic mitt, even if they don't use the nomenclature for it.  

Perhaps it's a Quebec thing; when I lived in Ontario before joining, I had one of these, and people I knew would assume I was in the military, and I'd always have to say, "NO, I'm still just tryin' to get in!"  Perhaps it's due to different amount of exposure to American culture/media?  

Although if  when adopted ;D, perhaps "mitaine arctique" could become the Canadian name for it.


----------



## GO!!! (20 Jan 2007)

I'd say that the original haircut was more than OK.

I can think of half a dozen NCOs and officers with the same haircut in my unit - never any problems - and we're the best unit in the country.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Jan 2007)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> never any problems - and we're the best unit in the country.



Most humble one, too!  ;D

I have actually sported the first cut once or twice, never any problems, and that was at the Canadian Forces School of C**k Enforment


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2007)

Like it's been said before. It's one of those ambiguously worded regs that is left up to the interpretation and enforcement of your RSM.

So, as each RSM at each Unit is a different person....

I guess we can say it's safe to lock this one up, until the regs get clearly defined or someone has something significant to add.

Vern


----------

